# Survey Work ?Shout Out? for ?Nextstep?!



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

<p class="MsoNormal">PFF Family,</p><p class="MsoNormal">As I recently announced, my son is in the process of buyinghis first home.<span style="mso-spacerun:yes"> He has a ten day contingencyin his contract to find flood insurance.<span style="mso-spacerun:yes">Well, guess what, you can?t get flood insurance anymore, at least incertain areas without an ?Elevation Certificate? which the seller didn?t have.<span style="mso-spacerun:yes"> My son and I had already burned several dayschasing our tails waiting on insurers to get back to us with quotes beforediscovering this little jewel of information.<span style="mso-spacerun:yes">Anyway, I searched the forum and low and behold, ?Nextstep? is a surveyorand a surveyor is who needs to do the ?Elevation Cert?.<span style="mso-spacerun:yes"> I contacted Mark on Thursday, his crew wasout there Friday, and I got the report today.<span style="mso-spacerun:yes">Now, we have two days to shop around.<span style="mso-spacerun:yes">As it would be poor taste to say what it cost me, let?s just say that I?verecently reentered the world of real estate sales and upon speaking withseveral area realtors, Mark <b style="mso-bidi-font-weight:normal"><i style="mso-bidi-font-style:normal"><span style="text-decoration: underline;">really[/b] took care of us and Ihighly recommend his services to other PFFers.<span style="mso-spacerun:yes">Thank you! Thank you!<span style="mso-spacerun:yes"> Thank you!<span style="mso-spacerun:yes"> </p><p class="MsoNormal">Very respectfully,</p><p class="MsoNormal" style="margin-bottom:0in;margin-bottom:.0001pt">TarverFinney</p><p class="MsoNormal" style="margin-bottom:0in;margin-bottom:.0001pt">Catchin Hell(usually anyway <span style="font-family:Wingdings;mso-ascii-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-hansi-font-family:"Times New Roman";mso-char-type:symbol;mso-symbol-font-family:Wingdings"><span style="mso-char-type:symbol;mso-symbol-font-family:Wingdings">J)</p><p class="MsoNormal" style="margin-bottom:0in;margin-bottom:.0001pt">
</p>


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

The new forum is killing me. I'm not sure why it compounded my words when I copied and pasted from Word. I'm also not sure why I can't edit my post, but I keep getting errors. Sorry for the confusion. I knew there would be some hell to catch somewhere and I found it...:hoppingmad


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Mark is a great guy, so I'm not surprised he does great work!!!!

Way to go Mark!!!!! : clap

I heard you do boat surveys too??? oke


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

worked with Mark, he is a stand up guy, and really knows his job.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I went by the place the other night Tarver...Looks like a good investment. Glad everything is coming around fer Ben!!! 

Ohhhh yeah, good thing I bought that pocket fisherman off TV, I caught a bass this big.....










:moon:moon:moon:toast:toast:toast:moon:moon:moon


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Yep, thats a whopper alright. Mr. Derailer...:moon


----------

